# I need some attention!



## iceit4me (Jun 20, 2010)

I am feelling rejected. My H is not interested in satisfying me. He is selfish in bed. I have told him repeatedly what I like and I have even bought him a video on"how to". He watched it once and things went great the one time he did try. Nnothing since then for me though. He on the other hand is getting all the sex he wants from me. That means oral, he is only interested in intercourse for himself which last a total of 10 mins. I dont get it! Literally! I am a attractive woman hired by Highlight Modeling Company and still he doesn't care about my needs. I am even looking at other men even though I don't want an affair. I am gettng desperate. What can I do?


----------



## Sad_in_NY (Jun 23, 2010)

What are these things you are looking for? Foreplay, oral? 

Assuming you have discussed this with him, what was his reasoning for not performing prior to the video?


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

iceit4me said:


> I am a attractive woman hired by Highlight Modeling Company and still he doesn't care about my needs.


I think sometimes you ladies have us guys pegged wrong in some aspects. Yes, we are visual creatures, and yes looks do help to a certain extent. But, they are NOT all that matters and not all that gets us going. There is an old saying "No matter how good she looks, some guy somewhere is tired of putting up with her". Please iceit, don't value yourself on your looks, value yourself on who and what you are, not what you look like.

Have you sat down and spoke to him about your needs when your not in an argument? Have you outlined EXACTLY what you are looking for? Not beating around the bush and saying things like "I want to be pleased"? But told him directly "Babe, I'm feeling like my needs are not being met. Can you please start performing oral on me beforehand? Or rubbing my butt while you do X, etc"? We don't always think like you ladies do and things that are common sense to yall can be an alien concept to us.


----------



## iceit4me (Jun 20, 2010)

I have tried all the things that were suggested. He is onl concerned about his O. Things go way beyond the bedroom. I am wondering if he is having an affair. He works earlly comes home late. Has customers call him on his cell phone all the time as he is a plumber. Lately he has opened 3 different bank accounts without my fore knowing. I am very upset about. When confronted he said he did it so he could cash checks easier from clients. Sounds fishy to me. He totally forgot my birthday a mounth ago. Thought that the next day he would make it up to me. He didn't. I asked him about it and he said that after he missed my birthday " oh well". Wow! That tells me how much I mean to him or rather, how much he doesnt care about me. I just am so alone and unhappy.


----------



## Sad_in_NY (Jun 23, 2010)

Well, given those pieces of information I think you have a clear idea of what you need to do - leave him. He is clearly not at al concerend with your happiness and isn't worried that you will leave him. Have you ever given him any indication that you would leave him? And/or is he just taking you for granted? 

Seriously, after the details you have listed above, I am not sure why ou are asking us how he can satisfy you. "He is getting all the sex he wants from me" - if he is having an affair he is laughing at you. Why should he exert himself when you do what he wants anyway? 

I am sorry you are in the situation you are in, Cryspys is right you are more than your "head shots" or "Measurements" - get out of this marriage if he will not respect you.


----------



## 2Daughters (May 13, 2010)

He seems like a selfish person, did you not see the signs way back when?..he could be tired..do you brush your teeth before sex?...maybe he is screwing someone else...those are all questions you need to ask/find out about.


----------



## iceit4me (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. My hygene is not in question. I asked my H if he loves me and he says he does. Asked if he is seeing someone and he gets red in the face and offended. How would I even know if he is cheating? He works 1 1/2 hours away from home everyday. Has various customers call about plumbing issues. I do find weird is that last night I got up togo to te bathroom at 3:30 am and he had the computer on. Why? I don't know. I was up due to stomache flu so I didn't ask questions about it then. He bought a new barbeque grill for $600 dollars and tools at Home Depot for a grand total of $1,450.11 and didn'at even ask or consult me on it. When I asked him why he did it without asking me he said it was because I wasn't with him. Uggh! I'm pissed!


----------



## LostandNervous (Jul 13, 2010)

More then ever, If someone is getting red in the face and seems a bit more-then-normal agitated, they have something to hide. I don't want to give you any bad ideas/advice but it sounds extremely fishy that he has several separate bank accounts and has them call him on his cell. I'm strictly speaking from personal experience (I have a Bachelors in Criminal Justice: Investigations) but would suggest taking a day/time to kind of see if you can drive by where he is supposedly working or maybe see if his "late" night hours are really a work related call. Please, if this doesn't feel right to you, then DON'T do it. I'm just speaking my mind and am in no way saying he IS doing this.


----------

